# Is the Omega Geneve really that bad??



## I Like Watches

Way back in 1988 when I was thirteen years old, my family and I took a trip to Hong Kong. (And for those of you who have been there during the summer months, you know how humid Hong Kong gets.) Anyways... I had a little cheap Casio Digital watch that "fogged up" from all of the humidity. "Aw man... my watch is fogged up!!" I exclaimed one afternoon while visiting my Uncle. He replied: "Do you need a watch?" and tossed me a gold Omega Geneve. Now remember... at thirteen, I wasn't really aware as to what "Omegas" were and didn't truly appreciate them at the time. I knew that this watch looked a little "too fancy" for a kid so I gave it to my dad later that day. (My dad already had an Omega Constellation that he bought when he got married to my mom in 1970.) Fast forward to about 1992 when my dad bought a Rolex, and now I knew what Omegas were. He gave me the Geneve back and threw in his Constellation as well. My father also gave me a Rado Greenhorse that his Grandmother (My Great-Grandmother) bought for him. The few articles that I've come across (and there are not many) about the Omega Geneve were all pretty "blah" and somewhat negative. I know that Mercedes-Benz are not all created alike and Omegas are no exception. So my question to you all is this... "Was the Omega Geneve really _*THAT BAD?!?" *_I don't even care if this watch is worthless. I'm just curious as to why there's so much negativity towards this watch. Thank you for your comments and opinions.


----------



## Rrryan

*Not bad at all.*

There were some regrettable models from the '70s and '80s in particular of very... mediocre quality, but otherwise if it's almost any Omega at all it's of quite good quality.

It depends on the exact model in question, but some Genève models used movements that were nearly identical to those used in Constellations and other high-end lines, just often without chronometer certification and in cheaper metal cases. They were most often positioned as "entry level" models, but over the years the Genève line was used to market watches with unusual styling that didn't fit elsewhere in the lineup, and solid gold and chronometer-certified Genèves can even be found.

Perhaps it could be compare to an E-class Mercedes: maybe not as sleek as the S-class that everybody fawns over, but it's still a Mercedes after all.


----------



## GJ

Do you have pictures of your Omega's?
We do love pictures here on WUS..;-)

Here are some pics of one of my Geneve's, I think they are fantastic..:-!
Great quality timepieces.




























Nothing wrong with a Geneve..:-!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Geneve's are NOT BAD lol.


----------



## M4tt

Personally, I am very much of the opinion that a Geneve is a good buy for the simple reason that very few people will bother to fake / franken a Geneve - they will always go for the Seamaster or Constellation.

Sometimes the difference is little more than a dial (and careful five positions adjustment which really will not make much of a difference thirty years later).


----------



## jimmoose

*I like to think...........*



M4tt said:


> Personally, I am very much of the opinion that a Geneve is a good buy for the simple reason that very few people will bother to fake / franken a Geneve - they will always go for the Seamaster or Constellation.
> 
> Sometimes the difference is little more than a dial (and careful five positions adjustment which really will not make much of a difference thirty years later).


I like to think of them as affordable instead of "entry level" Nice watches
that were affordable to most people. It would put you in an Omega
for less than the current lineup. No problems with them at all. Good
movements at a good price. Nothing the matter with that.
jim


----------



## I Like Watches

*Here they are...*


----------



## hiro1963

WOW! Those are original Geneves.... Beautiful!

- Hiro


----------



## I Like Watches

Any idea when my Geneve was made?


----------



## Blaise

I like my Genéve! sometimes when I look at vintage Omegas, after a while I get tired of all the Connies and Seamsters and turn to Genéves...some interesting pieces they have;-)

here's mine:


----------



## Neil(UK)

I Like Watches said:


> Any idea when my Geneve was made?


Late '60's, early '70's.

When you talk of Geneves you are talking in essence about two completely different watch ranges.

The high quality Geneves including solid gold models which were second only to the Constellation were introduced in the early 1950's as per the quality examples shown in GJ's post.

They can be spotted by the word Geneve in script.

Here is a cal 552 of mine from 1960.

It is far from perfect but you can see the quality of the dial etc.










In 1967 the old Geneve name was given to the base line up from Omega.

Here is one from 1970.










Although we still have applied indices I think you can see the rest of the watch is more basic.

So you have to be careful when referring to Geneves.;-)


----------



## Agent Orange

Nothing wrong with Geneve's at all imho. I was wearing this one from the 70's yesterday in fact.










And my small collection of them









Mostly overlooked and undervalued is how i think of them.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Wytnucls

I Like Watches said:


> Any idea when my Geneve was made?


Probably 1972 or shortly thereafter.
I would guess automatic calibre 565 or 1012
*Case Reference:* 166.0163










A bit of history:
'Geneve' appears on the dials of the famous calibre 30mm watches made in Geneva, from 1953 to 1967.
From 1967 till 1979, the designation was used for economical models, like the popular 'Dynamic' range.
The Geneva factory was closed in 1972.
The 'Geneve' finally disappears from dials in 1979.
In the 70s, the Geneve range was Omega's bread and butter, with 60% of all sales.


----------



## eptaz

Neil(UK) said:


> Late '60's, early '70's.
> 
> When you talk of Geneves you are talking in essence about two completely different watch ranges.
> 
> The high quality Geneves including solid gold models which were second only to the Constellation were introduced in the early 1950's as per the quality examples shown in GJ's post.
> 
> They can be spotted by the word Geneve in script.
> 
> Here is a cal 552 of mine from 1960.
> 
> It is far from perfect but you can see the quality of the dial etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1967 the old Geneve name was given to the base line up from Omega.
> 
> Here is one from 1970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although we still have applied indices I think you can see the rest of the watch is more basic.
> 
> So you have to be careful when referring to Geneves.;-)


Neil's right on, of course. At it's introduction, the Geneve was positioned towards the high end of the Omega range. Later, the name was revived and was used on, as Jim noted, more affordable models, sometimes as part of the Seamaster line. Though they might not be the most prestigious models, it's all relative, and they're still fine watches.

eric


----------



## Joe K.

Spot on Neil |> and if by any chance you want to let go of that "less than perfect" Geneve - please let me know :-!:-!



Neil(UK) said:


> Late '60's, early '70's.
> 
> When you talk of Geneves you are talking in essence about two completely different watch ranges.
> 
> The high quality Geneves including solid gold models which were second only to the Constellation were introduced in the early 1950's as per the quality examples shown in GJ's post.
> 
> They can be spotted by the word Geneve in script.
> 
> Here is a cal 552 of mine from 1960.
> 
> It is far from perfect but you can see the quality of the dial etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have to be careful when referring to Geneves.;-)


----------



## Wytnucls

As an exception to the rule, in 1969, an 18K gold chronometer was sold under the 'Geneve' name, fitted with calibre 602. BA137.001


----------



## schneidervalance

Did Omega produce a 38 mm Geneve watchsimilar to the one you displayed



GJ said:


> Do you have pictures of your Omega's?
> We do love pictures here on WUS..;-)
> 
> Here are some pics of one of my Geneve's, I think they are fantastic..:-!
> Great quality timepieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with a Geneve..:-!


----------



## SwedishElite22

I Like Watches said:


> Way back in 1988 when I was thirteen years old, my family and I took a trip to Hong Kong. (And for those of you who have been there during the summer months, you know how humid Hong Kong gets.) Anyways... I had a little cheap Casio Digital watch that "fogged up" from all of the humidity. "Aw man... my watch is fogged up!!" I exclaimed one afternoon while visiting my Uncle. He replied: "Do you need a watch?" and tossed me a gold Omega Geneve. Now remember... at thirteen, I wasn't really aware as to what "Omegas" were and didn't truly appreciate them at the time. I knew that this watch looked a little "too fancy" for a kid so I gave it to my dad later that day. (My dad already had an Omega Constellation that he bought when he got married to my mom in 1970.) Fast forward to about 1992 when my dad bought a Rolex, and now I knew what Omegas were. He gave me the Geneve back and threw in his Constellation as well. My father also gave me a Rado Greenhorse that his Grandmother (My Great-Grandmother) bought for him. The few articles that I've come across (and there are not many) about the Omega Geneve were all pretty "blah" and somewhat negative. I know that Mercedes-Benz are not all created alike and Omegas are no exception. So my question to you all is this... "Was the Omega Geneve really _*THAT BAD?!?" *_I don't even care if this watch is worthless. I'm just curious as to why there's so much negativity towards this watch. Thank you for your comments and opinions.


I know nothing of the Geneve line but that is a great story.I have a couple of items (not watches) that mirror such a sentiment from my Grandfather, great items to have and pass on.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

not all geneves were equal in the early 50's till the mid 60's the geneve was also a luxury line of Omega watches between the constellation and the seamaster. The ones made from the late 60's till the late 70's were the entry level of Omega's offering but it didn't mean that they were bad watches, they were just Omegas for people who were short on money.


----------



## Kyle L

I don't think so...;-)


----------



## tigerpac

Why is that beautiful Geneve on top of a Reverso article?!  (one beautiful watch on top of another?)



Kyle L said:


> I don't think so...;-)


----------



## KringleKriss

georges zaslavsky said:


> ........Omegas for people who were short on money.


I doubt very much such a thing ever existed.


----------



## illition

Kyle L said:


> I don't think so...;-)


Sorry but if you don't mind me asking, what strap is that! It looks great!

Is it by any chance a RIOS Shell Cordovan strap?


----------

